# عرض بوربوينت عن المفاهيم الأساسية للألياف الضوئية



## فدك الزهراء (9 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخوتي الأفاضل في هذا المنتدى القيم حقا حقا
أرفع لكم ملف بوربوينت عن المفاهيم الاساسية للألياف الضوئية بلغة انكليزية سهلة وواضحة وأهم مجالات تطبيقها في الأتصالات باستخدام 
DWDM-Dense Wave devision Multiplexing 
CWDM-Cense Wave Devision Multiplexing

راجيتا أن تكون مفيدة للأخوة الأعضاء وأنا على استعداد لأجابة الأسئلة حول موضوع عرض البوربوينت

نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## معيتيق (10 أبريل 2008)

اللهم افتح عليه


----------



## لاؤسؤ (8 يونيو 2008)

Thanks a lot


----------



## تمبيزة (17 يونيو 2008)

اللهم أهدينا إلى الطريق المستقيم


----------



## منار يازجي (31 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله بك


----------



## ابو مجد الاسلام (3 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## alhamdaniya (4 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات وجعلها الله في ميزان اعمالك 

وفقكم الله


----------



## م التحبو (24 أغسطس 2008)

مششششكور اخوى


----------



## نصار العيساوي (29 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (18 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد ابو مصطفى (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## المهندس الكتلوني (2 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله بيك 

جاري التحميل 

و ان شااء الله اقره الموضووع 

لان اختصاصي هندسه بصريات الكترونيه


----------



## mhmad taha (9 نوفمبر 2008)

_شكرا _
_ولكن لو تزودني بالمزيد عن شبكات الالياف الضوئية اكون لك من الشاكرين_
http://mhmad_taha2010***********


----------



## naim98 (19 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جازاك خيرا


----------



## المتكامل (26 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## الشيخ دنحي (21 نوفمبر 2009)

لو تكرمتو ابغى بحث بالعربي عن الالياف الضويئة


----------



## احمد منصف (27 نوفمبر 2009)

حلوة منك جدا


----------



## معاذفوزي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع مفيد جدا وبسيط 
شكرا على الجهود المبذولة


----------



## lمحمد توني (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (11 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع 

بارك الله فيكم ..


----------



## معاذفوزي (30 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ezzo_two (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sallam1998 (1 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## KSA_ENG (3 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engnawaf (26 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه ويوفقك ..


----------



## duosrl (8 أغسطس 2010)

[font=&quot]رائع بكل ما تحمله الكلمة[/font]​


----------



## mohde zeldin (10 أغسطس 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## مهندس الروافد (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكراااااااا تسلم عالطرح الجميل


----------



## shadow man (14 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات وجعلها الله في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## نصار العيساوي (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات وجعلها الله في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 نوفمبر 2010)

رووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## hhmdan (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك بك


----------



## م. يحي (31 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووور و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

جزاكِ الله خيراً


----------



## had2h (3 مايو 2013)

شكرا اخي جزاك الله خير


----------



## poru (4 نوفمبر 2013)

فضولي


----------

